
Iceland’s data centers are booming–here’s why that’s a problem - ga-vu
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613779/icelands-data-centers-are-booming-heres-why-thats-a-problem/
======
robotbikes
The title seems a little clicky baity, the problem is evidently that they
export renewable energy certificates so people might double count the
renewable energy that powers the data centers and being an island their
connectivity is limited to submarine cables.

------
IXxXI
Its only a "problem" to stagnant banking industries upset bitcoin offers
superior service and reliability to consumers at reduced cost.

